# Ashokan Farewell



## joyfulmom (Apr 8, 2019)

This is Ashokan Farewell. Please enjoy it


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Thanks for the post. That's always a great tune to listen to.

Before I say "farewell", I'll offer a tune for you to hear. Hopefully, you'll like this one, too. Guitarist Matthew McAllister plays Sir Peter Maxwell Davies's composition on a 2012 Stefan Nitschke guitar.

*Farewell to Stromness*


----------

